# 10 years from the 1983 Murray Cruisers to Last 1993 Schwinn.



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2022)

This has to be a one of the last Schwinns with a build date of 3522, December 1992 at the end of Chicago Schwinn and end of their Hungarian plant produced Schwinns. Schwinn files for bankruptcy October 1992. 


























https://www.ebay.com/itm/125657955623?campid=5335809022


----------



## MBlue6 (Dec 11, 2022)

Looks like a 1992 Hungary built bike.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> This has to be a one of the last Schwinns with a build date of 3522, December 1992 at the end of Chicago Schwinn and end of their Hungarian plant produced Schwinns. Schwinn files for bankruptcy October 1992.
> 
> View attachment 1748923
> View attachment 1748924
> ...




What does the Murray article have to do with a bike built in Hungary?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

MBlue6 said:


> Looks like a 1992 Hungary built bike.



You're right.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 13, 2022)

And Hungary built at least a few bikes for Schwinn's new owners, although it must not have been many. Lest we forget:









						'like new' schwinn cruiser 6 hungarian twins - how do i find a value on them? | All Things Schwinn
					

hi to everyone on this site  i am impressed by your knowledge of schwinns, your passion, and your willingness to help others. ty in advance for any info on my questions!  my wife's two sons inherited schwinns from their paternal grandparents, who recently passed away. i am retired, and have time...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2022)

Oilit said:


> And Hungary built at least a few bikes for Schwinn's new owners, although it must not have been many. Lest we forget:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd have to go thru that thread and see what the dates are on those twins. This piece above had to have been made for Chicago Schwinn, even though Sheldon Brown said no Hungarian Schwinns were ever imported. 😜

UPI ARCHIVES

JAN. 20, 1993
Schwinn sale completed, Schwinn family out after 98 years​CHICAGO -- The 98-year family rule of the Schwinn Bicycle Co. ended Wednesday when Scott Sports Group completed its acquisition of the bicycle manufacturer, which had been operating under Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection for three months.

A U.S. bankruptcy judge Tuesday approved the sale of the company for $40.75 million in cash and $19.25 million in stock that Schwinn had held in the China Bicycle Co. Schwinn returned the stock to CBC in exchange for forgiveness of debt.









						Schwinn sale completed, Schwinn family out after 98 years
					

The 98-year family rule of the Schwinn Bicycle Co. ended Wednesday when Scott Sports Group completed its acquisition of the bicycle manufacturer, which had...




					www.upi.com


----------



## Oilit (Dec 14, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I'd have to go thru that thread and see what the dates are on those twins. This piece above had to have been made for Chicago Schwinn, even though Sheldon Brown said no Hungarian Schwinns were ever imported. 😜
> 
> UPI ARCHIVES
> 
> ...



It's worth checking. I'm assuming that the Cruiser 6 was a project of the new owners, but it could have been started by Chicago before they hit the wall. There sure aren't many that have showed up.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 14, 2022)

Oilit said:


> It's worth checking. I'm assuming that the Cruiser 6 was a project of the new owners, but it could have been started by Chicago before they hit the wall. There sure aren't many that have showed up.




The Cruiser 6 was a late 90's production model made in Taiwan


----------



## Oilit (Dec 14, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> The Cruiser 6 was a late 90's production model made in Taiwan
> 
> View attachment 1750950



That's correct for most Cruiser 6 bikes I've seen, but the "Hungarian Twins" thread is about a couple that were built in Hungary. I've never seen one in person, but evidently there are a few out there somewhere. I'm guessing they were produced for the new owners (the Scott Sports Group iirc) after the '92 bankruptcy.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 15, 2022)

I have a 1991 six speed Cruiser Supreme with the spyder paint that was made in the USA. Does anyone know who made this for Schwinn?


----------



## Oilit (Dec 18, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> I have a 1991 six speed Cruiser Supreme with the spyder paint that was made in the USA. Does anyone know who made this for Schwinn?
> 
> View attachment 1751629
> 
> View attachment 1751638



This is the first time I've heard of this model. If Schwinn shut down the Greenville plant in 1991 maybe it was built there?









						Greenville, MS Schwinn bicycles | All Things Schwinn
					

Can anyone point me to a list of which models (and years) were produced in Greenville, MS? I have tried searching with not much luck. TIA




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 18, 2022)

Oilit said:


> This is the first time I've heard of this model. If Schwinn shut down the Greenville plant in 1991 maybe it was built there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would be a good assumption. Schwinn closed the Greenville plant supposedly in Oct. 91 after ending that model year production.  Waterford was building their own line, but they could have also been involved.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 25, 2022)

1993 Hungarian Heavy Duti


----------

